# Ok my Kookaburra



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

So as I mentioned I have just started painting again after new a 20 year gap. Back then I was using oils, attending art classes, painting realistic paintings with photo references.

This time around I want a more free style, more room for expression, less reliance on photo's. Inspired by a more impressionistic style.

So here is my Kookaburra - hopefully I can work out how to add it in lol 










Nervous lol :vs_worry:
I love Kookaburra's I have recently moved house and I have them laughing in my garden all the time. Such an impressive bird.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

How do they taste?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

great work!

I had to search this bird - it sounds cute, at first, if I had to hear it everyday all day in my garden it would drive me insane :biggrin:


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

meli said:


> great work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha ha no it's not all day every day, about 6 of them get together and have a chorus every now and then. Still not that often to not cause me to stop and listen when I hear them 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic painting. The bird just pops right off the canvas. I love it!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Great painting love the colours.


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Guys, this painting really flowed, got the whole thing done in about 3 sessions. The one I am working on now has been a real struggle but I think I am moving forward with it more than back, might post a WIP of it.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Very nice. Incidentally, the kookaburra's cry carries many thousands of miles. It can be heard in TV shows and movies about jungles set in Africa, South America, and Asia. In fact, just about any time a palm tree is depicted, a kookaburra cry makes it in all the way from Australia. ;-)


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

You can also think about solid colour backgrounds, without brushstrokes, it would give a nice focus to the colours and feathers of the bird.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*OK My Kookaburra*

I like this very much, well done.

Cheers, Steve. :smile:


----------

